# what color and rarity



## rockbot (Feb 19, 2011)

I bet most of you have never seen a white peacock so here's your chance.


----------



## rockbot (Feb 19, 2011)

*


----------



## rockbot (Feb 19, 2011)

he is very old.


----------



## rockbot (Feb 19, 2011)

I love his shadow too!


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 19, 2011)

Hey Tony,

 He's a beaut! Whatz is name?


----------



## rockbot (Feb 19, 2011)

We call him Ogata. Take a guess at his age?


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 19, 2011)

Eleven & 3/4.


----------



## rockbot (Feb 19, 2011)

nope!

 next guess?[]


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 19, 2011)

17






 This is an Ogata, too


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 19, 2011)

7 and change rockbot.


----------



## epackage (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm guessing this Pheasant is 21....


----------



## mr.fred (Feb 19, 2011)

I'd   say   18yrs  Old[8|]----Awesome  bird Tony


----------



## rockbot (Feb 19, 2011)

29 years old. 
 Unfortunately he is dying.[]


----------



## BillinMo (Feb 19, 2011)

Wow, what a beautiful bird.  Thanks for posting that.  I had no idea peacocks lived that long.  Or that there are white varieties.


----------



## epackage (Feb 19, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  rockbot
> 
> 29 years old.
> Unfortunately he is dying.[]


 We are all gonna die RB, I know they can live up to 40 in captivity but as long as it's had a good life and been well cared for you can't ask for much more...


----------



## rockbot (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks for the support. He passed on this morning. I'm glad I got to share him with all of you.

 Aloha, Rocky


----------



## epackage (Feb 19, 2011)

Sorry Rocky, beautiful bird who was lucky to have such a caretaker as you...


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear that, Rocky!! That pretty bird had a real good run though..


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 19, 2011)

Very interesting bird Tony...Thanks for letting us see him,...Does that mean most related similar birds (wild ones also) would have a long life span if not for natural predators,...etc? I've lost pets with half that life span, and been "off kilter" for months....A beautiful bird in it's regular colors, and just amazing with white plumage. Sorry you had to part ways.[]


----------



## rockbot (Feb 20, 2011)

In the wild they have a much shorter life span. The regular blue peacocks are quite prolific in some parts of the Island due to lack of predator's. They have become a nuisance in some parts of Oahu and people have gone to court for killing them. Its a sticky situation.

 Aloha, Rocky


----------

